# How To Skin A Coyote



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Catcapper posted this in another thread, but I thought it was worthy of its own topic. Great video on how to skin a coyote.

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=9619684&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=00ADEF&fullscreen=1

How To Skin A Coyote from On Stand Productions on Vimeo.


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Cool video! That's pretty much how I do it myself (when I'm not skinning one for a taxidermy mount, that is). But I skinned a roadkill one for fur that same way, last week.


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

This is a very good video.


----------



## Toxic (Feb 24, 2010)

Cool vidio, he is faster than me


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

It has been so long since I skinned a coyote, I nearly forgot why I quit. Now I remember. Too much work.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

it is a cool video on skinning, pretty close to how i do pigs and deer


----------



## jdlanger (Mar 9, 2010)

Cool video.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Cool video/good info


----------



## nmpat (Feb 10, 2010)

Great video very good info


----------



## mntmatt (Mar 24, 2010)

Enjoyed it, is there another for the stretching of the hide?


----------



## shaker77 (Mar 17, 2010)

I will have to check that video out, I skinned out a bunch myself and learned as I went but knowing how before I started would have been a time saver!


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

5 minutes from my house..... I have got to start making it to these meetings!


----------

